# Using baby oil to take off eye makeup



## bellaboomboom (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all!  I use baby oil to take off my eye makeup - have since I've been a teenager.  Anyone else?  I have tried so many other prodcuts but they either burn my eyes or don't fully remove the makeup.  The baby oil can't be bad for you, right?  I figure I'm keeping my eyes moisturized as well.


----------



## obscuria (Nov 30, 2009)

I think it's about as bad/good for you as any eye make up remover, as long as you cleanse afterwards. I don't personally use it, but use a lotion that has oil in it (same effect I guess). I know a lot of people that use this technique to remove eye make-up though.


----------



## AngellFace (Nov 30, 2009)

I've been removing my eye makeup with Pampers Unscented/Aloe baby wipes. I love it. Back in the day I used Andrea which I found too greasy and then Neutrogena oil free which IMO just didn't work. This is very economical, does a great job and doesn't break me out or irritate my skin in any way. Btw, I don't think the baby oil would hurt you


----------



## KIT (Nov 30, 2009)

If you've been doing it for years, and its worked, why change it? Actually I think i'll try it...


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_The baby oil can't be bad for you, right?  I figure I'm keeping my eyes moisturized as well._

 
If it works for you, that's awesome. I do want to clarify, though, that baby oil is generally just mineral oil, which actually cannot be absorbed by your body (through the skin or ingestion), so it's not actually moisturizing.


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 30, 2009)

Olive oil works well, too!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 1, 2009)

it's fine, don't worry. i've been using baby oil to remove makeup for years. just clean the oily residue afterwards.


----------



## GUMBY (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Hi all!  I use baby oil to take off my eye makeup - have since I've been a teenager.  Anyone else?  I have tried so many other prodcuts but they either burn my eyes or don't fully remove the makeup.  The baby oil can't be bad for you, right?  I figure I'm keeping my eyes moisturized as well.



_

 

I use it too .. i agree ive tried other things but i always end up using baby oil and never had issues with it..


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 1, 2009)

That's what my mom has always used to remove hers!  And I remember using it when I was a kid when I'd get into my play makeup, and then wanted to remove it like a big girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I sometimes do it when I do swatches on my arm.  I hate wasting one of my wipes on just removing stuff from my arm, so baby oil it is!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 1, 2009)

I use actual make-up remover on my face, but I use olive oil to remove my swatches most of the time. I also use it on my hair.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Baby Oil is fantastic at removing makeup (or anything that's mostly mineral oil, like some cold creams) but I HATE the smell of baby powder so I don't use it. Instead I use Jojoba oil


----------



## Odette1303 (Dec 1, 2009)

I use sweet almond oil, always non-refined (because the refined one loses all the good properties). Great for taking eye makeup off, and also moisturizes my skin, which is always a plus.


----------



## User38 (Dec 1, 2009)

If Baby oil works for you keep it up!  I myself use either jojoba oil or olive oil and then wash off with cleanser and water.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 1, 2009)

Palmers makes a cocoa butter oil that is so yummy smelling! lol In the summer I tan with it cause its so moisturizing, it's really nice to remove eye makeup with too. It's basically baby oil but with extra vitamins/moisturizers and a fab foody scent!


----------

